# Cách tắm cho bé đúng cách mà mẹ nên biết



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (16/2/19)

Với những người lần đầu làm mẹ, việc tắm trẻ sơ sinh có thể là một thử thách. Cách tắm cho bé như thế nào để bé thích thú và an toàn cho bé là điều mẹ luôn quan tâm. Tuy nhiên, khi đã có kinh nghiệm, bạn sẽ thấy tắm cho bé là khoảng thời gian thư giãn thoải mái cho cả mẹ và bé. Khi bé mới sinh hay còn nhỏ, bạn có thể tắm cho bé trong thau tắm. Lớn hơn một chút và khi bạn đã quen với việc tắm bé, bạn có thể tắm cho bé bằng vòi sen hay thậm chí tắm cùng với bé. Sau một ngày dài hoạt động và vui chơi, bé sẽ rất thích khi được tắm rửa và đùa nghịch trong làn nước ấm.




Tắm là một phần không thể thiếu trong quá trình chăm sóc và nuôi dưỡng bé. Tắm bé sơ sinh đúng cách có thể giúp cho bé cảm thấy thoải mái, dễ chịu và có một giấc ngủ ngon.

*-Được tắm giúp bé ngủ ngon hơn*
Sau khi được tắm sửa sạch sẽ, bé sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái và ngủ ngon hơn. Đối với các bé sơ sinh, thời gian tắm gần như là lúc tỉnh táo nhất vì bé dành phần lớn thời gian trong ngày để ngủ. Với các bé lớn hơn một chút, tắm rửa giúp con sạch sẽ và dễ chịu, từ đó dễ dàng đi và giấc ngủ và ngủ sâu hơn.

*-Cách tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh cần lưu ý những gì?*
Không phải em bé nào cũng quen ngay với việc được tắm rửa. Có vài bé sẽ rất thích thú khi được đặt vào thau tắm; một số bé khác sẽ hơi sợ hãi và bối rối. Hãy giữ bé ấm áp bằng cách quấn bé trong khăn tắm rồi nhẹ nhàng tắm rửa và mát xa cho con để bé quen dần với môi trường nước.
Lần đầu tiên tắm bé sơ sinh có thể mang lại áp lực cho các bà mẹ. Nếu chưa quen với việc tắm bé, bạn có thể chọn cách tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh khác là lau người cho con. Tùy vào môi trường và thời tiết, các bé có thể không cần phải tắm rửa hàng ngày. Trong những ngày đó, bạn chỉ cần lau người sạch sẽ cho bé là đủ. Điều này cũng giúp bảo vệ làn da non nớt và mềm mại của bé đấy!

*-Cách tắm cho bé lớn hơn: cùng chơi đùa đồng thời dạy con cách vệ sinh thân thể*
Với những bé lớn hơn và bắt đầu nhận biết mọi thứ, được tắm cũng có nghĩa là được nghịch nước. Rất vui những cũng có thể sẽ “tung tóe” đấy! Đổi lại, bé sẽ học được thêm nhiều thứ từ nước: làm thế nào để vỗ nước, rót và đổ nước, hay nhận biết những đồ vật nào có thể chìm hoặc nổi...
Bé ở giai đoạn này thường tò mò về mọi thứ và có thể đòi tự làm mọi chuyện, kể cả tắm rửa. Bạn có thể tận dụng thời điểm này để dạy con cách vệ sinh thân thể. Hãy bắt đầu bằng việc cho bé làm quen với các đồ chơi hay vật dụng để tắm, rồi để con tự mình làm các động tác tắm rửa.

*-Chú ý an toàn cho bé khi tắm rửa*
Để có thể tắm cho bé một cách hiệu quả và an toàn nhất, bạn hãy chuẩn bị mọi thứ sẵn sang trước khi bắt đầu. Tuyệt đối cẩn thận với nước nóng và đừng bao giờ rời mắt khỏi con bạn khi đang tắm rửa cho bé nhé!

*-Tiết kiệm thời gian và nước bằng cách tắm vòi sen cho bé*
Bạn có bao giờ nghĩ đến việc cùng tắm vòi sen với bé chưa? Ngoài việc tiết kiệm nước và thời gian, cách này còn giúp mẹ con gần gũi nhau hơn, và cho bé một trải nghiệm khác khi tắm rửa đấy!
Một lời khuyên bổ ích cho các mẹ hãy sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu để pha vào nước tắm cho bé thay sữa tắm, dầu tràm có khả năng kháng khuẩn, làm sạch da và giữ ấm cơ thể. Bảo vệ bé tránh khỏi những tác nhân gây bệnh từ môi trường nhất là các bệnh về đường hô hấp, côn trùng cắn…
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

